# When?



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings --

When is Amazon going to release their new version of the Kindle Fire (if ever?).  I've seen the new ipad and frankly, I am getting a little impatient for Amazon to do their thing. I wouldn't possibly buy the present one at this point considering the prospect of a new piece of hardware. Hurry!

ZU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Really?  Five months after intro?  Even Apple doesn't introduce new models that fast.  And Amazon has not followed that fast a schedule.

*shrug*  I love my Fire.  If it had been close to a year since release and I was thinking of getting one, I might wait.  But, if I wanted one now, I would go ahead and get one.  Waiting for upgrades just keeps you from having a device you can enjoy.  Does it do what you want it to do now?  Get one.  If not, don't.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Really? Five months after intro? Even Apple doesn't introduce new models that fast. And Amazon has not followed that fast a schedule.
> 
> *shrug* I love my Fire. If it had been close to a year since release and I was thinking of getting one, I might wait. But, if I wanted one now, I would go ahead and get one. Waiting for upgrades just keeps you from having device you can enjoy. Does it do what you want it to do now? Get one. If not, don't.
> 
> Betsy


Great advice Betsy (as usual).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With eInk Kindles, the release schedule was

November 2007
February 2009
August 2010
October - November 2011.

Don't see any likelihood of anything before next Christmas season, if then.

But I don't really know anything. . .and I'd wager that anyone who says they really do know something is. . . .not being entirely truthful.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Eventually.  That's my guess, anyhow.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Do those dates include the DX?  I figure the next "Fire" will basically be a "DX" model... which not even sure I want a bigger one, as much as I love my DX.  Not to mention it'll come with a bigger price tag.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Do those dates include the DX? I figure the next "Fire" will basically be a "DX" model... which not even sure I want a bigger one, as much as I love my DX. Not to mention it'll come with a bigger price tag.


That's a point. The first DX came out June or July of 2009. The current model came out the following summer -- though there were no substantial changes except for the improved screen.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Everything in the rumor mill says that a new 7 inch Fire and also a larger one will be coming in the 2nd half of the year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing if there is a new one or new ones, it will be around the same time as the original, October/November, so as to create buzz and desire in time for Christmas.  That would also be about a one year cycle.  

Betsy


----------

